# iPod et Ogg Vorbis



## Goliath (22 Février 2008)

Hello la tribu  

...simple info...je vais d'ici peu acheter un iPod et je voulais savoir ce qu'il en était de la gestion du format Ogg Vorbis car sur mon Mac pour qu'iTunes puisse lire ce type de fichier il est nécessaire d'installer un plug dans la bibliothèque du système. Dans l'iPod comment cela se passe?


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> Hello la tribu
> 
> ...simple info...je vais d'ici peu acheter un iPod et je voulais savoir ce qu'il en était de la gestion du format Ogg Vorbis car sur mon Mac pour qu'iTunes puisse lire ce type de fichier il est nécessaire d'installer un plug dans la bibliothèque du système. Dans l'iPod comment cela se passe?



le ipod lit pas ogg à ma connaissance (mais j'aimerais bien).


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> le ipod lit pas ogg à ma connaissance (mais j'aimerais bien).



...ah bon!! ahia! ... - 1 point for iPod... va falloir que je reconsidère mon achat alors, quand on compare le .mp3 et l'.ogg y'a pas photo...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

Ouais. Comme quand on compare l'aac et l'ogg vorbis que pratiquement personne n'utilise...
Des années qu'on entend que ce format génial et libre est le meilleur et que ça va cartonner... Et puis ... Rien.


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Comme quand on compare l'aac et l'ogg vorbis que pratiquement personne n'utilise...
> Des années qu'on entend que ce format génial et libre est le meilleur et que ça va cartonner... Et puis ... Rien.



...moi je l'utilise régulièrement...et tout mes cd audio vont être converti en .ogg car le son est plus riche, plus plein, mais maintenant qu'on me dit que l'iPod n'arrive pas à les lire...  vraiment pas moyen? ...on arrive à envoyer des sondes sur Mars et on ne peut pas lire des fichiers .ogg sur un iPod?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...moi je l'utilise régulièrement...et tout mes cd audio vont être converti en .ogg car le son est plus riche, plus plein, mais maintenant qu'on me dit que l'iPod n'arrive pas à les lire...  vraiment pas moyen? ...on arrive à envoyer des sondes sur Mars et on ne peut pas lire des fichiers .ogg sur un iPod?



Ecoute l'aac, tu verras. Le son est plus riche et plus plein qu'en mp3 et en plus c'est compatible iPod...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...moi je l'utilise régulièrement...et tout mes cd audio vont être converti en .ogg car le son est plus riche, plus plein, mais maintenant qu'on me dit que l'iPod n'arrive pas à les lire...  vraiment pas moyen? ...on arrive à envoyer des sondes sur Mars et on ne peut pas lire des fichiers .ogg sur un iPod?


 
si tu n'aimes pas l'aac et que tu préfères le mp3, encode en LAME mp3 avec XLD par exemple.


----------



## Goliath (22 Février 2008)

...faut dire que je ne me suis jamais penché sur l'aac et à entendre Fab'Fab si l'aac est encore mieux que le format .ogg je ne pense pas que le mp3 fera le poids... bon de toute façon j'essayerai les deux et j'en tirerai mes conclusions...


----------



## leon1983 (28 Février 2008)

j'avais testé l'ogg lors de l'achat de mon premier mac et finalement j'en suis resté à l'aac, pour moi le rapport poids/qualité joue en faveur de l'aac (peut être n'est ce qu'une impression...). En ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec l'ipod et le mac en général je te conseille vraiment l'aac: il est reconnu par tous les logiciels de la suite iLife.


----------



## Goliath (28 Février 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> j'avais testé l'ogg lors de l'achat de mon premier mac et finalement j'en suis resté à l'aac, pour moi le rapport poids/qualité joue en faveur de l'aac (peut être n'est ce qu'une impression...). En ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec l'ipod et le mac en général je te conseille vraiment l'aac: il est reconnu par tous les logiciels de la suite iLife.



okidok


----------



## Macuser 69 (28 Février 2008)

Sinon si tu veux un format avec un bon son compatible avec l'iPod, ya l'apple lossless. Mais après c'est 20~40 Mo par chanson​


----------



## wath68 (29 Février 2008)

Les questions concernant les iPods c'est *ici* je crois 


Tout à fait, et comme je ne peux pas transférer, je ferme ici !


----------

